# Browser and links that open in new window



## cmhodge (Aug 25, 2010)

When using the browser, with certain links that are intended to open, for example, when I am in Gmail there is a link for Google Reader, Calendar, etc, the Kindle will not open the link but instead throw and error. Has anyone found a workaround for this? Is there any way to tell the Kindle "never mind about the new window, just open inthe current window"?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There are two basic ways that a new window can be opened in HTML, one by using the (now deprecated) "target" attribute in the link tag, and the other is to use JavaScript via an "onclick" event in the link tag. So, you could go to the web browser options and disable JavaScript, and it would take care of the latter case. The former would be more problematic.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

In HTML5, the target attribute is no longer deprecated. http://www.w3.org/TR/html5-diff/#new-attributes:
"Also, the target attribute for the a and area elements is no longer deprecated, as it is useful in Web applications, e.g. in conjunction with iframe"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> In HTML5, the target attribute is no longer deprecated. http://www.w3.org/TR/html5-diff/#new-attributes:
> "Also, the target attribute for the a and area elements is no longer deprecated, as it is useful in Web applications, e.g. in conjunction with iframe"


Figures.  And they wonder why browser producers don't implement the standards consistently.


----------

